# Лечение грыжи лазером



## Забюра (5 Окт 2011)

У меня грыжа L5-S1 до 8 мм. Ощущаю небольшую боль в правой ягодице. Нейрохирург предлагает операцию. Хочу попробовать пока просто лечить. Нашел в инете сайт "Клиники современных хирургических технологий", где предлагают метод лечения грыжи лазером через кровь :..._"Ежедневно проводится внутривенное лазерное облучение крови по рассчитанным параметрам длины волны лазерного луча, мощности, экспозиции, дозы. Одновременно проводится локальное облучение тканей лазерным лучом проекции грыжи диска. При этом используется свойство лазерного луча купировать экссудативную фазу воспалительного процесса. Грыжа в период лечения и в ближайшее время после окончания лечебного процесса уменьшается кратно в размерах, обезвоживается и со временем склерозируется. Данный факт имеет клиническое и рентгенологическое подтверждение. Болевой синдром купируется на 5-7 день лечения. Через 6-8 месяцев во избежание рецидива заболевания всем пациентам предлагается повторный курс лечения, после которого межпозвоночная грыжа полностью склерозируется."_

Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, данный метод: разводка это или панацея? Лазером лечат в Москве в Бурденко, но метод там, как я понял, совершенно другой описан.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Окт 2011)

Разводка.


----------



## Пахомов И.А. (7 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В Питере имеется много нейрохирургических клиник,где работают прекрасные специалисты.
> Подобный же "запатентованный" метод явно "выращен" на Дураковом поле.



Уважаемый Владимир В. Прошу Вас прокомментировать утверждение про "дураковое поле" после просмотра страницы *********

*administrator: *Убедительная просьба, не нарушать Правила форума о размещении ссылок на коммерческие ресурсы.


----------



## Fint (7 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А. написал(а):


> Уважаемый Владимир В. Прошу Вас прокомментировать утверждение про "дураковое поле" после просмотра страницы *****


А нечего тут комментировать, это просто время прошло ( в среднем по ссылкам год)


----------



## gudkov (7 Ноя 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> А нечего тут комментировать, это просто время прошло ( в среднем по ссылкам год)



+1
Очередное выставление естественной репарации дисков и лизиса грыж, как достижений своего "лечения".


----------



## Пахомов И.А. (8 Ноя 2011)

Тут такие все осведомленные собрались))) Тогда скажите мне, если кто знает, где без операции лечат грыжи больше 10 мм, а еще с секвесторами, которые вот-вот отвалятся?
А "активный пользователь" gudkov может посмотреть pdf файлы, выложенные в результатах лечения, а потом рассказать всем, как из: "грыжевыпячивание диска L5-S1 сзади, влево и вверх на 11,8 мм. определяется секвестр в левом корешковом канале до 5,0мм." *естественным путем за 5 месяцев* получилась: "грыжа диска  L5/S1 с признаками перегрыжевого фиброза, размером 0,4 см". Причем то, что на рентгенологи называют грыжей диска, уже является омертвленной соединительной тканью, закрывающее грыжевое отверстие. В клинике ведется диспансерный учет всех пациентов, и *не выявлено ни одного случая рецидива*.


----------



## Fint (8 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А. написал(а):


> Тут такие все осведомленные собрались))) Тогда скажите мне, если кто знает, где без операции лечат грыжи больше 10 мм, а еще с секвесторами, которые вот-вот отвалятся?
> А "активный пользователь" gudkov может посмотреть pdf файлы, выложенные в результатах лечения, а потом рассказать всем, как из: "грыжевыпячивание диска L5-S1 сзади, влево и вверх на 11,8 мм. определяется секвестр в левом корешковом канале до 5,0мм." *естественным путем за 5 месяцев* получилась: "грыжа диска L5/S1 с признаками перегрыжевого фиброза, размером 0,4 см". Причем то, что на рентгенологи называют грыжей диска, уже является омертвленной соединительной тканью, закрывающее грыжевое отверстие. В клинике ведется диспансерный учет всех пациентов, и *не выявлено ни одного случая рецидива*.


Пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5348/
 и тут - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/
И еще зайдите на сайт Тимура Гусейнова - там есть любопытные ссылки на ин. исследования

И вот еще свеженький примерчик - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5505/page-4


----------



## kurta (8 Ноя 2011)

Врач-хирург кмн Пахомов Андрей Георгиевич
на сайте "Клиника современных хирургических технологий"  можно ознакомиться с методом лечения который относиться к манипуляционной хирургии. Метод безопасен, лечение проводиться амбулаторно, практически с 100 % излечением. Во время курса лечения одновременно выполняется удаление грыжи и пластика выходного отверстия с помощью лазерного луча, что дает возможность практически в 100 % случаев восстановить диск и избежать повторного рецидива.

*moderator:*Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушение Правил форума.


----------



## gudkov (8 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А.

Хватит тут очередную "чудо-клинику" (а на деле клинику по выжиманию денег из больных) пиарить. Банить таких надо сразу же, разводят рекламу во всех ветках форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Ноя 2011)

Молодец Гудков! Не в бровь, а в глаз! Поддерживаю и одобряю.


----------



## Пахомов И.А. (9 Ноя 2011)

Г-н Гудков, аргументируйте свои высказывания про выжимание денег. Или Вы хотите опровергнуть полученные на деле результаты? Вы вообще кто такой, чтобы так говорить?
А Владимиру В., как врачу, вместо того, чтобы поддакивать, рекомендую повнимательней ознакомиться с результатами. А уже после этого аргументированно оспаривать результаты и методы, если Вашей квалификации хватит, чтобы разобраться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Ноя 2011)

Забюра написал(а):


> разводка это или панацея?


первый вариант



kurta написал(а):


> что дает возможность практически в 100 % случаев .


а вот это 100% обман


----------



## gudkov (9 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А. написал(а):


> Г-н Гудков, аргументируйте свои высказывания про выжимание денег. Или Вы хотите опровергнуть полученные на деле результаты? Вы вообще кто такой, чтобы так говорить?
> А Владимиру В., как врачу, вместо того, чтобы поддакивать, рекомендую повнимательней ознакомиться с результатами. А уже после этого аргументированно оспаривать результаты и методы, если Вашей квалификации хватит, чтобы разобраться.



Результаты полученные кем?))) Отвечу сам, результаты полученные организмом больного в процессе репарации самого себя любимого. А вы эти результаты пытаетесь выдавать, за "достижения методов вашей клиники".
Вот вам ссылка на вышеупомянутое исследование с сайта Тимура Гусейнова:
http://www.josonline.org/PDF/v9i1p1.pdf
То что там происходит с грыжами и секвестрами за полгода, происходит без всяких "чудо-методов", просто естественная репарация дисков и естественный лизис секвестров и грыж.
Кто я такой думаю не ваше дело, а для того чтоб понять, чем вы занимаетесь тут на форуме не нужно никакой квалификации, а просто немного здравого смысла и знание психологии рекламщиков-лохотронщиков. Выдавать за свои результаты, естественные процессы выздоровления, а что еще нужно, что хлеб с маслом кушать, хорошо устроились)))


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (9 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А. написал(а):


> А уже после этого аргументированно оспаривать результаты и методы, если Вашей квалификации хватит, чтобы разобраться.


Ваш покорный слуга длительно являлся ведущим научным сотрудником ГНЦ Лазерной медицины. Это единственное государственное учреждение являющимся головным в разработке лазерных технологий РФ. Занимался ВЛОК (внутр.лазерн.облучение крови) и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапией. Преимущественно при вертеброгенных болевых синдромах. Квалификации хватило на опубликование ряда научных работ. Ее же хватает высказать мнение, что описанный метод лечения грыж:
_"Ежедневно проводится внутривенное лазерное облучение крови по рассчитанным параметрам длины волны лазерного луча, мощности, экспозиции, дозы. Одновременно проводится локальное облучение тканей лазерным лучом проекции грыжи диска. При этом используется свойство лазерного луча купировать экссудативную фазу воспалительного процесса. Грыжа в период лечения и в ближайшее время после окончания лечебного процесса уменьшается кратно в размерах, обезвоживается и со временем склерозируется. Данный факт имеет клиническое и рентгенологическое подтверждение. Болевой синдром купируется на 5-7 день лечения. Через 6-8 месяцев во избежание рецидива заболевания всем пациентам предлагается повторный курс лечения, после которого межпозвоночная грыжа полностью склерозируется."_
- с медицинской точки зрения является обманом. Речь идет просто о бизнесе. С субъективной точки зрения, бизнесе нечистоплотном.


----------



## Пахомов И.А. (11 Ноя 2011)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Ваш покорный слуга длительно являлся ведущим научным сотрудником ГНЦ Лазерной медицины. Это единственное государственное учреждение являющимся головным в разработке лазерных технологий РФ. Занимался ВЛОК (внутр.лазерн.облучение крови) и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапией. Преимущественно при вертеброгенных болевых синдромах. Квалификации хватило на опубликование ряда научных работ. Ее же хватает высказать мнение, что описанный метод лечения грыж:
> _"Ежедневно проводится внутривенное лазерное облучение крови по рассчитанным параметрам длины волны лазерного луча, мощности, экспозиции, дозы. Одновременно проводится локальное облучение тканей лазерным лучом проекции грыжи диска. При этом используется свойство лазерного луча купировать экссудативную фазу воспалительного процесса. Грыжа в период лечения и в ближайшее время после окончания лечебного процесса уменьшается кратно в размерах, обезвоживается и со временем склерозируется. Данный факт имеет клиническое и рентгенологическое подтверждение. Болевой синдром купируется на 5-7 день лечения. Через 6-8 месяцев во избежание рецидива заболевания всем пациентам предлагается повторный курс лечения, после которого межпозвоночная грыжа полностью склерозируется."_
> - с медицинской точки зрения является обманом. Речь идет просто о бизнесе. С субъективной точки зрения, бизнесе нечистоплотном.


 
По данному вопросу убедительно прошу Вас связаться с главным врачом нашей клиники - Пахомовым Андреем Георгиевичем, кандидатом медицинских наук, разработчиком данного метода, по тел. ********** , для того, чтобы развеять Ваши сомнения и, после переговоров, написать свое мнение еще раз на этом форуме.
Для всех недоверчивых хочу отметить пару фактов:
1. у меня достаточно источников заработка, помимо данного бизнеса, и он был открыт исключительно из-за того, что данный метод помогает людям забыть о данной, и многих других проблемах.
2. я лично сам проходил это лечение, после обнаружения у себя межпозвонковой грыжи, сопровождавшейся онемением правой ноги, три года назад, еще до открытия клиники. После лечения меня данная проблема больше не беспокоит.

*moderator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушение Правил форума:
"Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Ноя 2011)

Пахомов И.А. написал(а):


> чтобы развеять Ваши сомнения .



что бы развеять сомнения достаточно вот этого:
"клиническое испытание должно быть

1. проспективным (научная гипотеза выдвигается раньше начала наблюдений)
2. сравнительным (должно быть не менее двух групп больных- скажем, "А" получает "стандартное" лечение, "В"- новую методику)
3. рандомизированным (больные распределяются в группы путем случайной выборки)
4. двойным слепым (ни больной, ни оценивающий конечный результат эксперт не знают, какое именно было лечение)
5. плацебо - контролируемым (должна существовать еще группа больных, получающая имитацию лечения).

Разумеется, должно быть статистически- достоверное количество наблюдений (не менее 1000 случаев для распространенных заболеваний и не менее 100 для относительно- редких).
Не всегда можно соблюсти все эти требования, например по техническими или этическим причинам. Однако тогда уровень доказательности соответственно снижается (всего их четыре).

Исследование должно быть опубликовано в рецензируемом биомедицинском журнале, входящем в ассоциацию CONSORT (требования по достоверности очень жесткие), тогда оно считается завершенным.
К слову, ни один журнал, издаваемый в СНГ в CONSORT не принят- "не проходят" по уровню достоверности публикуемых материалов "


----------



## Осипов Сергей (30 Дек 2011)

Прочитал у Данилова, что эффект "лечения" лазером основан на том, что ткань диска нагревается и организм ее быстро после этого в пожарных целях накачивает водой (гипергидризирует). Это создает иллюзию регенерации диска. Однако потом ткань таки отмирает до следующего курса. Потом накачивается следующий участок - этот уже мертв. Жаль, что сейчас нет центральной медицины, чтобы можно было затребовать результаты работ в динамике, всегда нужно полагаться только на веру-не верю.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Прочитал у Данилова, что эффект "лечения" лазером основан на том, что ткань диска нагревается и организм ее быстро после этого в пожарных целях накачивает водой (гипергидризирует). Это создает иллюзию регенерации диска. Однако потом ткань таки отмирает до следующего курса. Потом накачивается следующий участок - этот уже мертв. Жаль, что сейчас нет центральной медицины, чтобы можно было затребовать результаты работ в динамике, всегда нужно полагаться только на веру-не верю.


 
Это неправда, обычно такой бред несут тогда когда не имеют сивого понятия в вопросе. Если нужно могу показать, у меня есть снимки больных после вапоризации, никакой гидратации нет и близко, нет регенерации и поднятия высоты, ничего нет, есть удаленная грыжа и сниженный по высоте диск. Если кто-то заявляет, что он добился восстановления хряща, то первоначально  он должен указать теоретическую схему процесса восстановления.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

как бы насколько я сейчас понял есть два метода лазерной терапии, что из них вапорация не знаю, слаб в терминах.
1. Лазером выпариваеся часть диска, при этом грыжа втягивается на место испаренного. Без вскрытия тела.
2. Лазером типо прочищаются поры, в результате чего восстанавливается диск. Показывали по центральному телевидению.

Вы возможно говорите про первый метод, там реально нечему восстанавливаться.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Вы возможно говорите про первый метод, там реально нечему восстанавливаться.


 
а во втором случае речь идет просто о банально обмане народонасиления


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

ну этот обман поддерживается телевидением тогда: http://video.mail.ru/mail/emusecka/5/6.html


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ну этот обман поддерживается телевидением тогда: http://video.mail.ru/mail/emusecka/5/6.html


да и не только этот, вы вон Малахова энд компани посмотрите,  там чудят и не так


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

А куда смотрит Минздрав?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> а куда смотрит Минздоров?


Как куда, на тендерные закупки конечно)))))


----------



## gudkov (4 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ну этот обман поддерживается телевидением тогда: http://video.mail.ru/mail/emusecka/5/6.html


 
Нынешним телевидением много чего поддерживается... Вплоть до басен про рост сисек у мужчин от пива)))

З.Ы. А что в Москве такой напряг с девушками?))) Там на одной мамбе мильен сидит и ходить не надо никуда)))


----------



## GoodDay (15 Фев 2014)

Ненавижу такие клиники,который кучу денег высасывают из людей,а результат 0,если ещё хуже не сделают...


----------

